
Small Clojure Interpreter - Borkdude
https://npmjs.com/package/@borkdude/sci
======
knubie
This looks great. Are there plans on integrating this in clj-kondo?

~~~
Borkdude
That might indeed be useful.

[https://github.com/borkdude/clj-
kondo/issues/468](https://github.com/borkdude/clj-kondo/issues/468)

